# Sadie 2 years today at the bridge



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Two years today I lost my heart dog and soul mate Sadie they say time heals but it has not for me I loved that dog so much it really hurts.

Sadie came into my life at 1 year old we were her 3rd home I felt very mean as I did turn her down the first I had just lost my Charlie 1 very suddenly and was not ready for a challenge as I had been told she was.

But the 2nd home they said she bit the boy but no way would she do that and the rescue centre that she came from they said that as well she only mouthed the boy like Golden's do and she did that up until the day before I lost her.

So the rescue phoned me again as they knew I would take a dog that supposedly had bitten as my Charlie 1 was was a mean dog to start with she had bitten.

So we went to get her straight away it took a while to really bond with her but she showed me so much love but she was very naughty she chewed a few things up locked us out the house we had to break in but she loved my other dog and that was what mattered to me.

The first owners did ask after her and said we think we have given up the wrong dog as the other dog which was Sadie's sister she was still chewing up the kitchen and they asked if they could have Sadie back and me take the other dog well you can guess what my answer was.

Sadie gave me so much love over the years and I have never known such a gentle loving kind dog as Sadie.

A song was Song by Frankie Valley called my eyes adored you and that's just how I felt about Sadie i adored her so much.

I still don't know why Sadie left me so suddenly but I think she missed Meg so much she never got over losing Meg 6 months before.
And I think Meg was calling her to the bridge they were inseparable Sadie looked very sad after we lost Meg it hurt me to see Sadie look like that amd when i look back at some of the photo's just after we lost Meg Sadie looks so sad.

When I lost Meg who I loved just as much I had a picture done of her but I thought how lonely she looked so I had one done of Sadie and Meg together which I have never done before I always have one done when I have lost a dog !!!

Some photo's of the young Sadie and not so young sorry lots of photo's loved that dog so much and not many of her on her own as she was always with Meg.

Sweet dreams at the bridge Sadie and Meg love you for ever we will be together one day never to be parted again.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Lovely photos and happy memories you have.
Thinking of you today Maggie.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

she was beautiful, hugs


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sadie was beautiful, sweet memories, I am sure she watches over you.Thinking of you on this 2nd anniversary.


----------



## goldnluv (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like you provided a wonderful life filled with love. My heart goes out to you on the anniversary of this tremendous loss.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

What wonderful memories you have, and thank you for sharing them.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sadie sure was a very special dog in my life and i do have very fond good memories of her.
Just find it so hard why she was taken so suddenly.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Have been at work all day but I was thinking of you, knowing it was the anniversary. First chance now since I got home to get on to the computer, so sending more thoughts your way. 
Some lovely never seen photos before. Thats a great one of ?you and Sadie on the sun lounger. What a lovely, fun memory and very touching. Looks like she adored you too.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a lovely girl Sadie was, just think about all those happy memories you have, she will stay in your heart forever


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Maggie, I don't think time heals either, we just get a little bit better at coping with our losses. You have lovely memories of Sadie & Meg, and I am sure that they will both be telling all our loved ones of their special memories they have of living with you and Ray, and how their last homes were the final and best ones.

I know how tough these anniversaries are, and even though we still think of them every day, the anniversaries are always that much harder.

Hugs to both you and Ray, and for Charlie & Daisy - 2 dogs who are equally blessed like Sadie & Meg were.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Maggie, I don't think time heals either, we just get a little bit better at coping with our losses. You have lovely memories of Sadie & Meg, and I am sure that they will both be telling all our loved ones of their special memories they have of living with you and Ray, and how their last homes were the final and best ones.
> 
> I know how tough these anniversaries are, and even though we still think of them every day, the anniversaries are always that much harder.
> 
> Hugs to both you and Ray, and for Charlie & Daisy - 2 dogs who are equally blessed like Sadie & Meg were.


 
Jan i have never loved a dog like i loved Sadie i still think of Sadie 24/7 if it wasn't that i rescued dogs i don't think i would have another dog the pain is so bad when you lose them but there are dogs like Daisy and Charlie out there that need homes and i think of them not myself but its so hard i love Daisy and Charlie the clown but i am afraid to get to attached to them.

I am just so glad of this site where people understand how we feel about the dogs we lost and loved so much.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I thought of you and Sadie today. Those pictures of Sadie are just so beautiful and I smiled looking at the one of her on the lounger with you. May the happy memories help to heal your pain.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I thought of you and Sadie today. Those pictures of Sadie are just so beautiful and I smiled looking at the one of her on the lounger with you. May the happy memories help to heal your pain.


Thanks Carol Sadie loved a cuddle she always got on the bed of a nightime and would lay in my arms like that i do miss our cuddles. 

And i thought of Bama as well his second birthday.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dear Maggie, I also know the pain you have for Sadie.
For me it is every day missing my Bobby, he was taken away suddenly and you just can't get over it.
My faith has helped and that is why we got another rescue but your right I am afraid to get close to her as I did with Bobby.
You are in my thoughts and prayers today.
June


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Bob Dylan said:


> Dear Maggie, I also know the pain you have for Sadie.
> For me it is every day missing my Bobby, he was taken away suddenly and you just can't get over it.
> My faith has helped and that is why we got another rescue but your right I am afraid to get close to her as I did with Bobby.
> You are in my thoughts and prayers today.
> June


Thanks June its the suddeness thats so hard to take it i knew with Meg she was not well but Sadie no warning.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Wishing you many happy and lasting memories of your special and beautiful sweet girl Sadie.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't believe I missed Sadie's Bridge birthday. Forgive me sweet girl. I'm sure the water is cool & sweet, the tennis balls all brand new, and the fresh clover just perfect roll in. Say HI to all our kids and play hard~the reunion draws closer.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

sharlin said:


> I can't believe I missed Sadie's Bridge birthday. Forgive me sweet girl. I'm sure the water is cool & sweet, the tennis balls all brand new, and the fresh clover just perfect roll in. Say HI to all our kids and play hard~the reunion draws closer.


Thanks Steve its the reunion that keeps me going


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Praying for you and your Sadie and MEG-you will see THEM again.
she's playing with my dogs at the bridge!!

Sadie AND Meg would want you to be happy!!!!

My way of thinking is when I adopt another dog, I am honoring the love I have for my dogs at the bridge.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Praying for you and your Sadie and MEG-you will see THEM again.
> she's playing with my dogs at the bridge!!
> 
> Sadie AND Meg would want you to be happy!!!!
> ...


I think they sent Charlie the clown down to keep me laughing and on my toes but yes its rescuing dogs in need that keeps me going.


----------

